# Rubbing strip end piece for 2000 Autocruise Starfire



## werdna72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi

I'm trying to find a replacement for a lost metal endpiece/clip for the side rubbing strips on a 2000 Autocruise Starfire.

Would really appreciate any ideas. I've tried all the obvious places!

Many thanks.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

Try and contact OLeary motorhomes who purchased all the spares when the brand was obtained by Swift.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## werdna72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks, I tried O'Learys, but the only clips they had were quite different.


----------

